# Bought a mass police car



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey all,

My name is Djurre, i am from Holland.
In september of 2006 i imported a '95 Chevy Caprice 9C1 police car from Boston Mass.
I've done allot of work on it since it's here.
It was in pretty bad shape 

Is it possible i can get some more information about this car?
Where it was in service, etc.
Maybe i can do a lookup somewhere through the VIN?
Please let me know.

Please take a look at my Flickr account for some pics.

Thanks, great forum guys!!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/organize/?start_tab=sets


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

carfax.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Point of information this is a legit post and question.

CARFAX may not have any info other then it was purchased
for police use.


----------



## nikc12 (Feb 3, 2008)

in my experience carfax lists any accidents, emissions, inspections, etc.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

nikc12 said:


> in my experience carfax lists any accidents, emissions, inspections, etc.


In my experience as a dealer in ex-police equipment CARFAX only
reports what has been processed through dealerships and insurance
companys.


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I thought i could lookup some information at the police department where my 9C1 was in service?
It would be cool if they could tell something about my car 
But i have no idea if this is possible 

Maybe someone knows.. i think Carfax can't help me with the kind of information i am looking for.

inch:


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Carfax sucks in my opinion


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

Masscops has finally hit the big time!!!!

We now have Whackers from foreign countries visiting us.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Dutch9C1 said:


> I thought i could lookup some information at the police department where my 9C1 was in service?
> It would be cool if they could tell something about my car
> But i have no idea if this is possible
> 
> ...


Do you know what department it was in service with??


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Dutch, PM me the VIN. I will look it up for you and let you know if it is listed. If not, I will email GrassSmoker. She knows EVERYTHING !!!


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol, why am i a whacker. :/:

No, i don't know which department it was in service


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

HEHE.......I AM FROM HOLLAND......IZN'T THAT VEIEERD???...
- Goldmember, AUSTIN POWERS


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

lawdog671 said:


> HEHE.......I AM FROM HOLLAND......IZN'T THAT VEIEERD???...
> - Goldmember, AUSTIN POWERS


that was sweet!:L:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

The Boston Police never used that model Caprice, and Chevrolet generally isn't popular with police in Massachusetts. If it has the 5.7 liter engine, it most likely was with the Massachusetts State Police if it's from the Boston area.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Twas MSP cruiser 2414...........


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Dealers keep VINs for service reasons. However, it most likely saw a fleet mechanic if it was with the MSP.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

If theres one thing I cant stand its people that are intolerant of other peoples cultures, and the Dutch..


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

because??


----------



## CTrain (Apr 17, 2006)

Its a quote from the third Austin Powers movie, he isn't poking fun haha


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Freeky deekie dutch!.. just kidding, I love the dutch they are known for their....umm....well...they have a....ah.....windmills, yeah great windmills.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

RodneyFarva said:


> Freeky deekie dutch!.. just kidding, I love the dutch they are known for their....umm....well...they have a....ah.....windmills, yeah great windmills.


They also have gorgeous women.....the Dutch are okay in my book.


----------



## mpc111 (Oct 4, 2002)

Don't forget they have Aruba, too.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Wouldn't the title hold the information on previous owners. Just a thought


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

lpwpd722 said:


> Wouldn't the title hold the information on previous owners. Just a thought


I believe cars which are 10+ years old don't require a title for sale.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Twas MSP cruiser 2414...........


The MSP purchased about 500 Chevy Caprices in 1995 to distribute to its field Troops. The Chevrolet's were widely regarded as superior to the Ford Crown Vics in speed, handling and roominess. Many Troopers reported their Caprices as capable of exceeding 140mph in pursuits! While highly regarded by many Troopers, the Caprices suffered from weak transmissions that did not hold up well to the stresses of policing, and also were logistically difficult to support as they required completely different parts from more numerous Crown Vics. Chevy stopped making the Caprices, and no more were every purchased by the MSP. They were all phased out of service in about 2003-2004. On a side note, some Troopers passed over new cruiser issue to keep their Chevy's, which speaks to the regard that many Troopers held them in.

I was never issued a Chevy Caprice, but drove several during my EVOC training at the academy and occasionally drove them on patrol when my own cruiser was down for maintenance. Many of my classmates were issued Chevy's and either loved them or hated them. The cruiser number 2414 is unfamiliar to me, but maybe someone else out there remembers what Troop and barracks it drove out of.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> The MSP purchased about 500 Chevy Caprices in 1995 to distribute to its field Troops. The Chevrolet's were widely regarded as superior to the Ford Crown Vics in speed, handling and roominess. Many Troopers reported their Caprices as capable of exceeding 140mph in pursuits!


I think that's a little "war story embellishment". At the Michigan State Police trials the 1995 Caprice with the LT-1 motor posted a top speed of 135mph without a lightbar, spotlight, pushbar, etc.

Interestingly, the "slow" Ford CVPI's top speed at the Michigan trials (not 1995) is 139mph.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

I owned a 1996 Impala SS(which was the last year they made them with the older body style). It was in mint condition and fast but it wasn't going over 140. Just wasn't enough horespower(under 270) for a car that big.


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Killjoy said:


> The MSP purchased about 500 Chevy Caprices in 1995 to distribute to its field Troops. The Chevrolet's were widely regarded as superior to the Ford Crown Vics in speed, handling and roominess. Many Troopers reported their Caprices as capable of exceeding 140mph in pursuits! While highly regarded by many Troopers, the Caprices suffered from weak transmissions that did not hold up well to the stresses of policing, and also were logistically difficult to support as they required completely different parts from more numerous Crown Vics. Chevy stopped making the Caprices, and no more were every purchased by the MSP. They were all phased out of service in about 2003-2004. On a side note, some Troopers passed over new cruiser issue to keep their Chevy's, which speaks to the regard that many Troopers held them in.
> 
> I was never issued a Chevy Caprice, but drove several during my EVOC training at the academy and occasionally drove them on patrol when my own cruiser was down for maintenance. Many of my classmates were issued Chevy's and either loved them or hated them. The cruiser number 2414 is unfamiliar to me, but maybe someone else out there remembers what Troop and barracks it drove out of.


Thanks, this is great information!
I really hope someone out there will recognize the #2414, that would be so cool..


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

mpc111 said:


> Don't forget they have Aruba, too.


That's true... but believe me, all Dutch hate Joran van der Sloot because of what we believe he has done.
But i am sure the proof will be delivered, and then we will punish him bad.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

KJ.....2414 was a B troop sled wasn't it???
And in his defense...the Chevy was a great sled....my first cruiser was a 95' Caprice and creature comfort wise....AWESOME...you could run down anything from the BDL..great engines in them....they were wide and heavy with decent suspension that sucked up all the bridge joists and potholes better than the CV's...there was an assload of room up front....comfortable seats...to say I loved it wouldnt accurately describe it....lol.......only real downside I thought were the weak transmissions


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> KJ.....2414 was a B troop sled wasn't it???


Maybe..doesn't ring a bell. A good way to check is to see if they mounted a big B-Troop low-band whip antenna. Check the rear left side panel near or above the rear wheel to see if there is mounting holes for an antenna...if there is, that's a sure sign of B-Troop ride.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I thought all the old Caprices had them that way...I at least remember seeing a lot of them like that back in the day in A troop.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Killjoy said:


> Maybe..doesn't ring a bell. A good way to check is to see if they mounted a big B-Troop low-band whip antenna. Check the rear left side panel near or above the rear wheel to see if there is mounting holes for an antenna...if there is, that's a sure sign of B-Troop ride.


All 95 Caprices had the loband antenna. I remember a few friends from D Troop and H Troop all had the big ass whips on them.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

j809 said:


> *ass whips*.


Yimmy!

I ALWAYS knew you were into S&M bro!


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah my 9C1 also had the big low-band whip antenna.
I e-mailed the headquarters in Northampton.
Maybe they remember the car


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Liberty Chevy? I believe all of the MSP Caprices were equiped at a satalite location they have in Wakefield, they may have records of the car # and where it went. 

libertychevy.com


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I will contact them immediatly 

Thanks


----------



## Dutch9C1 (Jun 9, 2008)

Nobody responded yet, too bad


----------

